# Northern Pike Recipe List



## Marne (Dec 7, 2009)

I want to pickle some Northern Pike using your recipe. I'm wondering if all of the bones need to be removed. Someone told me the y-bones would disolve in the pickling solution. Is this true? Thanks!


----------



## Zach1 (Dec 21, 2009)

The brine will disolve the Y-Bones.


----------



## Paul1 (Jan 1, 2010)

I've been using your pickling recipe for two years now. It's a curse! Now all my friends are bringing me their Northerns to pickle for them  They love it.


----------



## Marne (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi,
Could you please clarify what the missing word is in the final step of the pickling process: "Refrigerate at least one before eating." I'm assuming one WEEK?? Thanks!


----------



## G._R._Gauer (Feb 14, 2010)

What is the time you "refrigerate" before eating????


----------



## G._R._Gauer (Feb 14, 2010)

What is the length of time to refridgerate on the last step?


----------



## admin (Feb 4, 2010)

This should be around 5-7 days (1 week to be safe). It really depends on how thick you slice the northern, the thicker, the longer.


----------



## Mike4 (Jul 12, 2010)

First time I have tried this, how long will this last while refrigerated. Can you also leave out at room tempertures while sharing with friends.


----------



## Tammy_Anderson (Oct 30, 2010)

Thank you for this wonderful recipe. This is up and beyond. The fish were firm, the texture was terrific. Everyone that had a sample was so impressed. We were told it was better than a store brand. Grant it the store brand is herring, but this is up and beyond.


----------



## Tammy_Anderson (Oct 30, 2010)

The only thing that I changed was: It calls for 4 teaspoons of pickling spice. I did add extra pickling spice to each jar.


----------



## Jeff1 (Mar 21, 2011)

How long will the fish keep? does it need to be refridgerated? Although, becuse it taste incredible, I do not anticipate it lasting long.


----------



## admin (Feb 4, 2010)

I would refrigerate after opening. To be honest, once it's opened we've never had it open for a week before it was gone.


----------



## Jeff1 (Mar 21, 2011)

How long will it last in a non-refrigerated environment if it is not opened, (shelf Life)?


----------



## mary_pilz (Dec 31, 2011)

do u have to refrigerate while in the first phase with just the pickling salt????


----------



## Beer_Belly (Mar 24, 2012)

Keep your fish cold all the way through I just did a batch and its great! I think you should whait at least a cuppel of weeks befour trying it out. Good luck!


----------



## Nancy1 (Nov 12, 2012)

I don't see where the shelf life has been given for the pickled northern. Do they always have to be stored in the refrigerator especially if I am making several jars at a time? Would like to put some aside for future use.


----------



## Bonnie1 (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm from northern Minnesota. Our lake has always been a good walleye lake....until the invasive Rusty Crawfish took over. Now our walleye catch is very limited. HOWEVER, the Northern Pike are caught in abundance. We have always thrown them back because we didn't care to eat them. But, I have a question.... a few years ago we tasted home canned (or pickled). We were told it was canned/pickled with tomato juice. It looked and tasted exactly like canned salmon. If you know of such a recipe, I would really appreciate hearing about it. Thank you! (651-341-3468 cell)


----------

